# Kostenloses Clanportal



## SpeedyQ (5. Juni 2005)

Hallöchen,

ich wollte mal unser neues Tool für ein Clanportal vorstellen.

Die komplette Programmierung sowie das Design wurde von uns erstellt.

Hier mal einen kleinen Auszug von unseren Features.

¬ Bannliste Funktion um die banned.cfg von Gameservern auszulesen (Steam only). Gebannte User können dann editiert und mit Namen und Banngrund versehen werden.
¬ Clankasse umfangreiche Clankasse
¬ Clanwars umfangreiches Clanwarscript
¬ Counter umfangreicher Besucherzähler mit 24h Reloadsperre
¬ ESl-Ranking Funktion um den aktuellen ESL-Rang auszulesen
¬ Forum umfangreiches Forum
¬ Galerie eingebundene Galerie
¬ Gametiger-Script Eine eingebundene Gametigersuche
¬ Gästebuch Gästebuch mit Adminfunktionen
¬ Impressum Online verwaltbares Impressum
¬ Kontaktformulare Kontaktformulare for Kontakt, JoinUs und FightUs
¬ Languagechanger Auf Klick kann die Ausgabe der Language-Files verändert werden (Standardeutsch/Englisch)
¬ Links/Downloads Links und Downloads mit Kategorien und Klappmenü
¬ Messerjocke [Optional Zählt Messerkills auf dem Server und gibt sie in einer Statistik wieder (thx ² [-tHu-]Leichenklaus - www.leichenklaus.de)
¬ MySQL-Backup Backupfunktion der MySQL-Datenbank
¬ News Newsscript mit vielen Funktionen wie Kategoriebilder oder Klapptext
¬ Newsletter Newsletterfunktion für registrierte User
¬ Server-status Umfangreicher Live-serverstatus (für CS, CS:CZ, CS, HL2DM, CoD)
¬ Serverliste Serverliste in der Besucher ihren Server eintragen können
¬ Shoutbox
¬ Squads moderne Squadansichten mit Klapptext und Profilbildchen
¬ Taktik Funktion um Taktiken zu verwalten
¬ Teamspeak Viewer Zeigt alle Daten eures TS-Servers an
¬ Templatesystem Templatesystem für einfaches anpassen des eigenen Designs ans Portal
¬ User umfangreiche Userfunktionen wie ein ausgiebiges Profil, Usergästebuch, Usergallery, persönliche Nachrichten, Buddys, etc.pp
¬ Votes interne und externe Votes
¬ Wer ist online? Funktion die anzeigt welcher user gerade online ist

Das könnt Ihr euch einfach downloaden und auf Euren Server Installieren und fertig ist Euer eigenes Clanportal. 

Dies findet ihr unter http://www.dzcp.de

Also viel Spass damit


So Long
SpeedyQ


----------

